# BTS VENDORS -- BUILDINGS!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I ended our railbending search (in the TOOLS Forum -- see "My Mission - Find Railbender") with a visit to a vendor I called *"RGSS Hobbies." * They are also known as *"Rio Grande Southern Railroad Hobbies"* -- I have a card! Regardless, they were also showing a couple of _very_ nice buildings that l_ooked to me_ like true 1/20th scale. (Okay, okay -- "point three") . However, I noticed on another thread here ("Well. Since Nobody Else Has Asked...") that Joe Rusz felt that the buildings were large, but were 1/24 scale.! 














I wish I could clear up the scale question, but I visited their site and can't get their sub-pages to load properly with Firefox, Safari, _or_ I.E. If anybody has better luck, please let me know. (_Try www.rgsrrhobbies.com_) 

. 

You'll also notice a very large watertank at the right of the pic -- it puts me in mind of Randy Bryie's Chama tank. So let's call this the "BTS buildings thread" and stroll around the corner to Randy & Nancy's *Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply* -- 














Randy was showing his 'usual run' of highly crafted wood buildings, including a new water tower that's in 1/20th scale, but small enough so that it won't overwhelm the rest of your station buildings. I asked what was moving, and Randy told me that it was always a surprise -- right now his large depot is selling well. 



I, however, was enchanted with this 1/20th coal tipple. I don't even _like_ coal, but this thing was just exquisite. 














I hope this will show up at 640x - can you see the counterweights built into the back side of the structure? As Nancy said, Randy should turn it around to show off the workmanship. 














Next door to Randy's was Ross and Sue Piper's *Rainbow Ridge*. They make a wide variety of buildings made from Precision Board, and will sell you completed, fully detailed buildings, kits, and materials to put your own together. Sue Piper did a well-attended clinic in Arizona. She tells me that the only secret in using Precision Board -- and it's no secret! -- is to use the right glue. 














SWMTP couldn't find an opportunity for a clean shot of Rainbow Ridge's buildings throughout the Big Train Show, so here are a few from the Arizona convention a month ago - 














An example of a partially built kit, and how you can finish it with paint and detailing pieces. 













This 'period' aircraft hanger is one of the Piper's best sellers! 














I've seen several of them on layouts lately. I suspect it's a way to rationalize playing with trains and planes at the same time! 



Here's one in place at Gary & Peggy Martin's _EAGLE MOUNTAIN RR_. 















In her clinics, Sue uses pieces like this to familiarize folks with Precision Board. The stone footbridge on the left is an example of the detail you can achieve with a little Dremel work. 














*Colorado Model Structures* is another vendor who sells building kits at different levels of finish. 













You can get specific kits of specific buildings, with every part cut to fit, and all the details but glazing. _OR_ you can buy what he calls "build-a-building" _concept_ kits, which allow you to select your own walls, roofs, and kits of doors and windows according to your own plans. His chosen material is styrene, and his prices are quite low for the size of building you can get. 














The vendor scales these buildings at 1/24th, and sometimes the windows and doors he uses make the buldings appear to be on the 'small' side to my eye. I must admit however, that the web-site pictures on his site of the buildings in place and settled in alongside others look just fine! 



*Comstock Construction* has enjoyed a reputation for building tough, durable buildings using good redwood and metal fasteners. I only get to see their buildings (and bridges, trestles, false fronts, etc.) at the Big Train Show or occasional convention -- they say they keep their prices down by dealing 'directly', without distributors. 












Going in tighter on their large sawmill -- 













*J.S. Woodcrafts* has a neat slogan -- "If You Can Dream It, We Can Build It." They've illustrated this point every Big Train Show by offering some new building or piece of equipment that is somehow animated, whether it's as simple as an oil jack pump, or as complicated as an aerial logging tramway that will transport your lumber from mountainside to mill through the air. Usually, the showpiece item(s) have been something easily placeable in a gritty, rural/industrial setting. This year however, I think they've been hanging around the Del Oro 'suburban' modules! 











If you haven't guessed, the ice-cream cone perched at the top of the Blue Dome Ice Cream Shop does indeed rotate around in that off-kilter, gravity-defying manner that so many advertising displays did in the Fifties (kids, go ask your parents). As for the diner.. come take a closer look.. 














Closer... 














The kicker is.. that short-haired waitress at the counter occasionally takes a powder and exits through a set of swinging doors at the right. Don't worry, she'll come back. The action, I'm guessing, is created by some sort of sliding magnet contraption -- like the old Lionel watchman, but better! 



You can't discuss garden railroad buildings anymore without noticing the new elephant in the room this year -- Eaglewings Ironcraft's all-metal, all season buildings. Eaglewings had one of the largest exhibits on the show floor. 














Sure, they're still mostly known for their bridges and trestles; but the buildings are catching up fast. They're becoming very popular in tough environments, and there are several going into the Pomona Fairplex RR this year. 














They look especially good once they're painted. Here's a table full of brand new _LARGE_ industrial buildings. If you want to see what they look like when painted and detailed, go check out the thread we posted on the Hoag's _Wild Eagle Railroad_ here in the EVENTS forum. (Arizona Highlights #2 - Wild Eagle Railroad) 














That's all for this post! Any responses welcomed, just remember that I'm not even trying to be 'comprehensive'; it's only my perspective, and last but not least, Carla's pictures! 
-Gary the Garden Rail Hobo- 



P.S. A Special Thanks to Shad for fixing my upload problem so quickly!


----------



## RGSW (Jan 3, 2008)

Regards your comments about "RGSRRHobbies" and scale of the buildings. I visited his web site and It appears to be working but not completed yet. I did not see any structures offered for sale. Suggest you send Greg an e-mail "[email protected]" with your question.


----------



## mopac (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe Metzger is building the buildings and tank that were shown at RGSRR Hobbies area. Joe's water tank is scale to the 1:20 size and features a tapered tank body. He does most of his other work in 1:20 now. He is an excellent craftsman and does a lot of his own castings. Steve Lillard


----------



## RandyBryie (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by the booth Gary! It's always a pleasure to see you and Carla on the tours and the vendor halls getting all the information to share with other MLS'ers. Just as a point of clarification for all, the photos of the D&RGW coal tower and the neighboring sandhouse on display were built to 1:24 scale. However, for those that were asking, we were showing pictures of the new 1:20.3 sandhouse that is currently shipping. Keep watching those New Product Announcements for the offical release of the 9522 sandhouse! As for the rest of our 1:24 structures, if you want it in 1:20.3, simply give us a call! As time permits, you will see the entire line of structures, plus some more new ones, available in 1:20.3, and you can get them all modified to fit your exact needs. You don't have to settle for the same old plastic structures any more! 
Randy.


----------

